# What the Hell happened today with the Snaps?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*So we set out for a quick limit trip on the last day of Snapper season and things were looking great. Sea were not too bad at 530, water was amazing and blue about 3 miles out we started to see tons of flying fish and thought " This is gonna be epic". Decided to go for some 200'+ Snapper first and work our way back. Got to the first spot and on thefirst drop Bam! 8# Snapper, then a Lane, and then a Red Porgy. After hours of moving from spot to spot that is all that came home for the four of us. We saw many other boats out and never saw anyone pull in a Snapper!!!! :thumbdown:*

*We did hook and loose a few things just to see them jump or swim away for another day. And on the way back we saw the biggest Turtle any of us had ever seen, and not the brownish tan ones, a huge Green one.*

*Did any body have a good Snapper haul today?*


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Flying fish ate them all!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Slow for me today but I did get my two, though they are both the smallest Ive kept all season.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

They bit really well inside 9 miles today.


----------



## cptskinny (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree, bite was totally off. Brad King might be exagerating a little. Was fishing beside him and the other 4 inshore charters that were fishing there. 17-18 inchers and they were slow in coming. I also went to 3 other spots and the bite was slow to non-existant.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I went with JSpooney. Limited out with nice 10# fish in about 2 hours for 5 people. In about 70' of water, less than 10 miles out.

His 11 year old daughter slayed the bigger fish.

Coulda finished quicker but we were pretty selective about just taking bigger fish. Release probably 10 other legal fish and a few shorts.

One trigger in the box too.

Thanks again Jeff... GREAT kids!

Jim


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

cptskinny said:


> I agree, bite was totally off. Brad King might be exagerating a little. Was fishing beside him and the other 4 inshore charters that were fishing there. 17-18 inchers and they were slow in coming. I also went to 3 other spots and the bite was slow to non-existant.


All 4 boats limited before 0945 with a few fish over 10lbs. Wasnt that slow


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

It was FRIGGIN STUPID SLOW for me..... Oh wait, I didnt go fishin.......


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Slow further out but I put a 22#r in the box - then came in a bit and put the rest of a 8 man limit in the boat in about 90 mins... all but two good fish. My best two were 22 n 20 #'s.

Cheers\
Stressless


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

We went out of O.B. today , 25+ miles out , over 100 ft. of water ... water was BLUE , Flying Fish and Sargassum everywhere ... Small ARS , biggest was maybe 12 pounds :001_huh: ... Crazy :001_huh: ... went LAST Tuesday and CRUSHED them !!! ... smallest was 12 pounds , and we limited out on the first spot in a half hour  ... Crazy :001_huh:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Always fun fishin' with you Jim. I went out with a crew of me plus 6 more at 4:30. Much slower for us. We boated 5 trigger, 10 snapper, and 2 kings. 1-2' .... Yeah right. It was down right sloppy ugly this evening.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

We scored our 5 man limit pretty quick approx 11 miles out over natural bottom in 90', moved out to the edge and things got real slow, one scamp, a few mingos and threw back more white snapper we cared to count before calling it a day.

Spooney, good on you toughing the nasty ride out this afternoon, when I met out going boats while entering the pass, I was thinking glad not me!

Jimmy


----------



## Reeb65 (Jun 12, 2012)

Me and a couple of buddies shot out after work last night and limited out on both reds and blacks in an hour and half. We were to the SE in about 100' of water. All nice fish. The reds were in the 8 to 10 lb range and the blacks in the 4 to 8 lb range. It was no stop from the first drop.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I got hammered by AJ's and this was the only one I put in the box.


----------



## Creekcubb (May 4, 2010)

We headed out about 6:00 am and stopped at a public hole within 2 miles of beach for some bait and ended up limiting out on 18 - 23 inch snapper! We were done at about 8:30 and back to the lauch. Used cigs (frozen) and live pin fish, never would have guess.


----------

